# Bystander observation on Amazon lighted cover use



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Last week I took an air trip with my mother and stepfather.  We were able to sit together on the last leg, with my mother and stepfather side-by-side in seats A and B, and me across the aisle in seat D (There was no seat C on this plane, five seats per row).  It was at night and they darkened the plane but invited us to turn on the overhead lights if we wanted to read or needed light.  Naturally I pulled out my Kindle with the Amazon lighted cover and spent the flight finishing a Fred Saberhagen novel!

After the flight, my mother reported that my light was positioned in a way that it shone directly across the aisle and right into her eyes.  Something I'd never considered.  In a similar circumstance, you may want to show some consideration for innocent parties.  Seats on the left side of the aisle might be best for Kindle reading in the dark!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I love my lighted cover, but I do notice that it puts out a LOT of light, and depending on how you hold it, it could bother someone on your left. When I read in bed it shines quite a bit of light on my hubby who sleeps on the left side of me. As long as he's already asleep he's fine, but if he's awake he says my bedside lamp is less bothersome.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I noticed that while I was testing out the cover that we got my mom. Hubby sleeps to my left and the light was shining right in his eyes. I wasn't even propped up. I read lying completely flat. He was already asleep though, so he didn't notice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

When I flew to Scotland, the overhead light shone on a nook 2 rows ahead and to my left right into my eyes.  So it's not the cover, it's the angle of reflection.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Am I the only wife that sleeps on the left?  Hubby sleeps on my right and has a fit when I read in bed, whether it's with a booklight or my lamp!  LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

heragn said:


> Am I the only wife that sleeps on the left? Hubby sleeps on my right and has a fit when I read in bed, whether it's with a booklight or my lamp! LOL


LOL--I'm on the left too, but hubby's a very sound sleeper. Kindle with Mighty Bright or Kandle, or iPad with Kindle app on black with white text, none of it matters to him.

But with the Mighty Bright, I'm always very careful to adjust the neck of the light to cover the screen and only the screen. I maximize the light on my page that way, and there's very little spillover to bother someone else. Still, the Kandle's a better option for traveling--smaller, lighter, and no spillover at all.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

heragn said:


> Am I the only wife that sleeps on the left? Hubby sleeps on my right and has a fit when I read in bed, whether it's with a booklight or my lamp! LOL


I'm on the left too! Once hubby is asleep, he doesn't care what's on!


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not partial to sleeping on either side.  I sleep on the side closest to the bathroom, lol.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> When I flew to Scotland, the overhead light shone on a nook 2 rows ahead and to my left right into my eyes. So it's not the cover, it's the angle of reflection.


Rude Nook owners! 

It wasn't a reflection that was bothering her. The Amazon cover sends the light At a fixed angle almost straight left, so my LED was shining almost directly in her eyes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Rude Nook owners!
> 
> It wasn't a reflection that was bothering her. The Amazon cover sends the light At a fixed angle almost straight left, so my LED was shining almost directly in her eyes.


I tried to keep my DX as flat as possible on the plane so I wouldn't reflect. But the DX is bigger than a tray table!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I sleep to hubby's left and have done so for 38 yeas. Everything bothers him at night. I recently moved to a separate bedroom because my recent shoulder surgery makes me require a pillow under my left shoulder so I heed to be on the right of the bed with plenty of room for my ailing shoulder on the left. After 38 years, I now sleep on the right of the bed with my dog. Hmmm... the dog doesn't snore. 

I don't have a Kindle light. When I travel next (60 days from now), I will use my Kindle, but "read" an audible book.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I also have noticed how much light is thrown when reading in bed. My DD sleeps next to me in her cosleeper, and I am often nervous it will wake her up. Thankfully, I'm able to hold my kindle so the light goes over the cosleeper instead of in her face.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder if you kept the front cover propped at a 90 degree angle instead of folded under would it have helped?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

heragn said:


> Am I the only wife that sleeps on the left? Hubby sleeps on my right and has a fit when I read in bed, whether it's with a booklight or my lamp! LOL


Nope - I sleep on the left side, too


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, I've noticed this - I often use my Kindle sitting by my daughter's bed, and I have to be careful not to shine the light in her eyes...


----------



## FarcicalFiend (Dec 26, 2010)

So glad to have read this thread. I'm considering the lighted cover for my kindle. What I've been doing so far is setting my iphone on the pillow next to me and running a flashlight app. It throws up a soft enough light (and I can control the brightness) that I can read the Kindle without causing a major disturbance.

Oh, and my wife sleeps on my left.


----------



## mark-sf (Dec 28, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I wonder if you kept the front cover propped at a 90 degree angle instead of folded under would it have helped?


This is exactly what I do and it works. It also has the side benefit of reflecting a bit more light to the bottom-left corner evening out the screen's illumination.

Mark


----------

